# No comic scripts?



## Sub (Sep 16, 2006)

I guess no one wants to write comics here?
Oh well.


----------



## Spherical Time (Sep 17, 2006)

I do.  I just haven't actually written any yet.

Depending on how you look at it, it's either a good time or a bad time to be getting into comics.  On one side, webcomics are the bomb, and several are currently making money.  On the other, DC is not even accepting queries, and Marvel isn't planning on introducing new characters into their main 616 universe (probably until the end of the decimation storyline, anyway).

I think the problem is, I can't draw, so it falls to me to be the writer on the team, and there aren't a lot of Gabe's looking for writers out there.


----------



## Quantum Loser (Sep 17, 2006)

I've tried, but I can't draw anything beyond stick figures.


----------



## Sub (Sep 17, 2006)

I don't think it's necessarily a BAD time to try to break into the industry, what with Hollywood starting to poach all the talent (writers and artists).  There is going to be another surge of new creators with new ideas, similar to the British invasion of the mid 80's.


----------



## Spherical Time (Sep 18, 2006)

Yes, well, I've got ideas.  If anyone has loads of spare artistic talent to spare, but can't think of a plot line, let me know.



			
				Quantum Loser said:
			
		

> I've tried, but I can't draw anything beyond stick figures.


Eh, you're doing better than I am then.

ETA: I should point out the Order of the Stick.  It's a web comic that I like that is drawn with stick figures.  It's got a good solid plot, and I'm also a table top gamer, so I'm a big fan


----------



## mammamaia (Sep 18, 2006)

is that your own original artwork, sub?... what's your hero/villain's name... looks like it could be 'Beehiveman'...


----------



## Spherical Time (Sep 18, 2006)

mammamaia said:
			
		

> is that your own original artwork, sub?... what's your hero/villain's name... looks like it could be 'Beehiveman'...


It's the Thing, from the Fantastic Four.


----------



## Bika (Sep 18, 2006)

Spherical Time said:
			
		

> ETA: I should point out the Order of the Stick. It's a web comic that I like that is drawn with stick figures. It's got a good solid plot, and I'm also a table top gamer, so I'm a big fan


 
Dammit. Addicted to _another_ web comic now


----------



## mammamaia (Sep 19, 2006)

shows how importantly comics figure in my reading habits! ;-)


----------



## Spherical Time (Sep 22, 2006)

I like reading comics, but I don't often pay for them, so web comics are a definite boon to my reading habits.  I have a dream to write for Marvel, but that's so far off that it's incidental to my current plans.


----------



## Sub (Sep 24, 2006)

Most comic writers aspire to getting to either of the Big Two, but since my real dream is to write comics, I can get started right now.


----------



## Itsaboysname (Sep 24, 2006)

Heh, I love comics, would love to write comics, I already sort of doodle dabble little notebook adventures. My art is odd, sort of like possessed muppets, which is tough when I want to do serious stuff but perfect for odd humorous things.

This is cool, for some reason I didn't think there would be any other people here interested in writing comics. But of course, I feel silly now. What a pleasent suprise.


----------



## Dr Strangelove (Oct 10, 2006)

Comic books are cool, I'm thinking about writing a crime noir graphic novel.


----------



## Mr. Blix (Oct 10, 2006)

I actually know a bunch of guys that write, draw, and ink comics. They are all independent people starting their careers. They all frequent www.penciljack.com and if you're into getting into comics, that is the place to start making connections and learning. There's a section on script writing, although most of the forums are focused on art.

As far as I know, comics are really hard to get into unless you are a die hard comic nut. They aren't just words with pictures, they're a whole different medium with its own flow.


----------



## Dr Strangelove (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks for the link, Mr Blix. There's some interesting stuff on there.


----------



## Mr. Blix (Oct 12, 2006)

Yeah, even if you don't follow comics or have an art background its neat to check out from time to time. I usually like checking out the contests they have or the challenges. The fan boy rampage thread is great if you want to argue about stupid junk like if Predator could beat up Darth Vader and Captain America. heh

Anyway, that's my guess why there isn't anything about comic book writing here, since there's other websites that fullfill that role perfectly. It would be hard for me to critque someone's comic book script when I've never written one and if no one else here has either, its kind of pointless.


----------



## Quantum Loser (Oct 14, 2006)

Bika said:
			
		

> Dammit. Addicted to _another_ web comic now


Me... too... O_<


----------



## Sock (Nov 6, 2006)

I really wish I could do comic books. I consider myself quite artistic, but I have no continuity. I get so involved in ilustrating a character that I have to add millions of little details. And then when I try to recreate that... I fail misserably.


----------



## slayerofangels (Nov 13, 2006)

Meh, I have RedvsBlue.com and 8-bit Theatre


----------



## Hewhomustdie (Dec 9, 2006)

Has anybody coveted their screenplays to graphic novels?  I'm planning on doing it and wondered if they're any advice out there.  Thanks.


----------



## Fakespeare (Dec 11, 2006)

I <333 bob and george. 

That's the best webcomic ever.


----------



## John Sapphire (Dec 14, 2006)

Oh! This is comic as in comic books. I thought everyone was talking about comic as in Gilbert and Sullivan.


----------

